
Performance Impact of Functional Programming in Java - s4ik4t
https://www.beyondjava.net/functional-programming-java-performance-impact
======
zelphirkalt
> Creating a new object is always expensive. Lambda functions are basically
> anonymous inner functions. So using a functional algorithm always creates
> zillions of objects, adding a lot of pressure on the garbage collector.

If that is true, it means to me, that the compiler is too stupid to transform
the code into something, which does not create the same objects over and over
again.

